# Meat price for selling wethers



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a wether from last spring I need to sell. Does anyone know the market price for goat meat???


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

He is 10 months old


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Have you looked on your local Craigslist? Maybe someone else will be selling and give you an idea.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

At the sale barn I sell they get abput 2.00 to 2.30 a pound


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes have and alls that's on there is " free to good home" and " can't offord any more must go" :/


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok thank you!! That will give me a round about price!!


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

What kind of goats do you sell?? Will that matter??? Mine is a 3/4 elpine 1/4 nubian


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes that can matter mine are boers


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Goats are sold by selection level. Selection 1 being the meatiets, selction 2 in the middle and selection 3 being thinner. A selection 1 goat will bring considerablly more than a 2 or 3 per lb. A nubian/Alpine cross would never be a selection 1, so you are in the 2 to 3 range. 
There are a quite a few auction houses that will post their weekly sale prices on-line. On the east Coat the big one is New holland Goat auction, You can get to it by googling it. 
Also. 
this website lists auctions by state. http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/ams...TransportationData&page=LSMarketNewsPageGoats

Goats are mostly sold by head, with weights estimated. But does depend on the auction. they will say which way they are being sold. Not all the auctions will have goats listed. have to look through them. Also, smaller auctions may bring less per lb than bigger auctions. The New Holland auction is feeding into New york and brings some of the best prices in the country. Located in PA.

This is from the Jan 28 report states:
Slaughter Goats: When compared to last week, slaughter kid goats sold 
mostly steady to 10.00 lower on a very light test. Nanny goats sold
steady to 5.00 lower on a very light test. Slaughter billies sold
mostly 10.00-20.00 higher. Demand was moderate for all classes.
Slaughter supply consisted of 33 percent Slaughter Kids, 45 percent
Slaughter Nannies, and 22 percent bucks/billies and wethers. *All*
*Goats are sold by the head on estimated weights.*

Slaughter Kids: Selection 1 40-45 lbs 87.00-102.00; 50-60 lbs 130.00-
140.00; 65 lbs 138.00; 70-80 lbs 134.00-158.00; 80-100 lbs 148.00-156.00.
*Selection 2 65 lbs 100.00; 70-100 lbs 110.00-130.00*. Selection 3 50-60 lbs
70.00-80.00; 90 lbs 100.00.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, go by the auction sale prices in your area, gives you a better idea on how much to ask. But, check it weekly, cause prices can change higher or lower all the time.


----------



## micca5 (Jan 27, 2013)

ok thank you this help me a bunch!!!


----------

